# SF Transbay Terminal Site Visit and photolink



## Dabeel (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Everyone,
 I made some time this afternoon to visit the San Francisco Transbay Terminal site where the Archaelogical firm of WSA had uncovered and made a nice display of the recently found artifacts. 

 Here's a link to the photos I took at the lobby display and even through the fence of one of the dig sites today.  See photo 8 and 9 in the link. This is most likely WSA researchers looking for substructures(privies and historically significant finds)

 As much as I rather be on the site looking for bottles than them, I must say that WSA put a good deal of time into the display...I enjoyed it.

 Here's the link to the photos I took today.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/7153813@N07/sets/72157628599190691/


 Oh and the good news is that I'll be a part of the site work very soon as both Caltrans and my parent company have a role in the future work!


 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## Dugout (Dec 27, 2011)

I enjoyed the walk through.
 Have fun on your adventure and keep us posted.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Doug, for sharing that...A lot of layers of history there...I like the street overlay pictures and the old neighborhood shots...


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 28, 2011)

Pretty cool, the ships used as hotels are incredable!


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey Steve,
 One time in 1998-1999(Before I was into the bottle hobby) I was one of the consultants on a site in the financial district of SF when the contractor uncovered the hull of a goldrush ship long buried over.(I have pictures from that site, I just haven't been able to find where I put them yet) 

 There are a number of ships that are known to exist right under current highrises but until those building come down they can't be explored. 
 In most cities you would have to wait a long time before a building comes down, but in San Francisco each year several buildings are torn down to make way for a newer better one.

 Glad you liked the history,
 Doug


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow -  just imagine doing a basement dig and breaking into the hull of a ship!


----------

